
GEOS for the Commodore 64 - vmorgulis
http://lyonlabs.org/commodore/onrequest/geos.html
======
jlgaddis
Wow, this brings back memories of when I was just a kid with a Commodore
SX-64.

GEOS amazed me, although it was the 300 baud modem and getting access to
QuantumLink that literally changed my life.

